# Have you tried any alternative medicine?



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Examples of alternative medicine include homeopathy, naturopathy, chiropractic, energy medicine and acupuncture.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 27, 2014)

Yes, when I pushed myself from running 6 miles to 8miles my hip started to hurt and I thought it would stay like that forever.  I was introduced to an acupuncturist in San Francisco and it was miraculous the way the pain was gone after that one treatment.  He heated the needles with a lamp.  I also get chiropractic adjustments regularly and the doctor can get rid of a migraine same day.


----------



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

Mirabilis said:


> Yes, when I pushed myself from running 6 miles to 8miles my hip started to hurt and I thought it would stay like that forever.  I was introduced to an acupuncturist in San Francisco and it was miraculous the way the pain was gone after that one treatment.  He heated the needles with a lamp.  I also get chiropractic adjustments regularly and the doctor can get rid of a migraine same day.



Brilliant. More people should consider acupunture. It can achieve remarkable results. More know about chiropractic treatments though. That's more widely used.

I used a chiropractor years back when I developed sciatica from on the job stress.

More recently I've used herbs for various reasons and aromatherapy.


----------



## Jillaroo (Mar 27, 2014)

_Yes i have tried all of those and even Kiniesiology, and lots of different natural products, also after losing my husband i had quite a few Reiki sessions, and also colour therapy which i found good.
                When i got my blood test yesterday the lady was telling me about her husband he has cancer and was so ill he couldn't work or do anything but lay in bed, she got him to start eating crushed apricot kernels and he is now back at work and cancer free._


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 27, 2014)

Jilly, I've also heard of using apricot kernals for cancer http://www.cancertutor.com/laetrile/, and would definitely use that along with things like Essica Tea if I was diagnosed.  My mother in law had a lot of pain from various conditions, and she visited an acupuncturist regularly, finding great relief with the treatments.

I like to use natural foods, supplements and herbs for many things, both preventative and treatments.  Have successfully treated conditions myself, like high blood pressure, urinary tract infections, muscle inflammation/pain, menopausal symptoms, blood sugar issues, fibromyalgia, headaches, stress, etc. with the use of various alternatives.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 28, 2014)

Re cancer. There are many herbal/natural treatments with records of curing cancer.

As for the conventional treatment. That can be case if using a sledgehammer to crack a nut. It can damage the immune system.
It has side effects.

But either way, with diet and lifestyle changes we can reduce the risk of ever getting cancer in the first place...


----------



## Knightofalbion (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm a big fan of alternative medicine. My favourites - garlic and my all-time number one, the natural antibiotic, grapefruit seed extract...


----------



## Judi.D (Mar 28, 2014)

There is a movement in this country towards Integrative Medicine, which combines the best of both modern western medicine with alternative medicine. 

I hate the use of the term Alternative Medicine, because it implies that you do it instead of the other. 

If you work with a practitioner in one of the alternative fields that thinks their way is the only effective way you are dealing with the wrong person. Just like if you work with a medical doctor who believes that just giving you a pill or doing surgery will solve your problem. 

Acupuncture and chiropractic methods works or many insurance companies wouldn't be paying for it now. When I was getting my BS degree in nursing years ago we were told Chiropractors were quacks. We now know that isn't true. 

There are many excellent studies out there by major institutions that does prove the effectiveness of many forms of alternative medicines including energy medicine. Do the research and you will see. Unfortunately we are lead to believe that one way is the only way, IMO it is the combination of the best of both.


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

Jillaroo said:


> _Yes i have tried all of those and even Kiniesiology, and lots of different natural products, also after losing my husband i had quite a few Reiki sessions, and also colour therapy which i found good.
> When i got my blood test yesterday the lady was telling me about her husband he has cancer and was so ill he couldn't work or do anything but lay in bed, she got him to start eating crushed apricot kernels and he is now back at work and cancer free._



That's amazing! First I heard of this and wondering how many are aware of it.


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

Judi.D said:


> There is a movement in this country towards Integrative Medicine, which combines the best of both modern western medicine with alternative medicine. I hate the use of the term Alternative Medicine, because it implies that you do it instead of the other. If you work with a practitioner in one of the alternative fields that thinks their way is the only effective way you are dealing with the wrong person. Just like if you work with a medical doctor who believes that just giving you a pill or doing surgery will solve your problem. Acupuncture and chiropractic methods works or many insurance companies wouldn't be paying for it now. When I was getting my BS degree in nursing years ago we were told Chiropractors were quacks. We now know that isn't true.  There are many excellent studies out there by major institutions that does prove the effectiveness of many forms of alternative medicines including energy medicine. Do the research and you will see. Unfortunately we are lead to believe that one way is the only way, IMO it is the combination of the best of both.



And here is the big daddy of that movement; Dr. Andrew Weil who trained the first generation of integrative physcians:

http://www.drweil.com/


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

Knightofalbion said:


> I'm a big fan of alternative medicine. My favourites - garlic and my all-time number one, the natural antibiotic, grapefruit seed extract...



I swear by garlic and try to have some daily. Also take garlic supplements. But I swear I don't smell!:sunglass:


----------



## nan (Mar 28, 2014)

I have tried  polararity therapy,kinesiology when our son was studying for his certificate in it ,and  now he teaches Bowen/ Bowtech which he has studied many years for,it is  much gentler than Chiro and works equally if not better than Physio or Chiro.
Bowen Therapy is also used in some of the hospitals here as complimentary to other treatments,and is very good at treating Odeama in breast cancer sufferer's
We have also used  Bowen for back problems, and Accupuncture  on a horse we once had with great success.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 29, 2014)

I have changed my life through alternative medicine and I am healthier now than 30 years ago. I had a doctor visit my home and I showed him my health records that I keep for my self he asked me what drugs I was taking and I told him none. He looked at me and said but you have the blood pressure of a fifteen year old. 
My hero is Dr. Joel Wallach who was a veterinarian first and than a naturalpath doctor. He says why are the doctors having all these problems curing things we cured in animals 60 years ago and when he uses this in people it works.


----------



## Denise1952 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have Gael, I like using Apple Cider Vinegar for a number of things, like upset stomach for just one.  I love the fact 8 ounces, or even a bit less, stops esophogeal spasms for me, no nitro like the doc recommended.  I do keep the nitro handy in case.  Funny how it works on ES as well as some heart attacks.  Oh, I had a sinus infection, actually I had chronic SI, until I traded in my antibiotics I always was given, for the apple cider vinegar.

I probably have other things I've used but drawing a blank right now, good thread


----------



## CPA-Kim (Apr 3, 2014)

After the failure of Western medicine to help some chronic conditions, I actually enrolled in a doctoral degree in naturopathic health and took some classes over the span of two years. 

I've tried acupuncture (helped for some things, not for others), reflexology, homeopathy (did not work.)  I don't consider chiropractic alternative but it never helped me and may have made me worse.  NUCCA (another form of chiropractic) did nothing for me.  Massage therapy, which I also don't consider alternative helped a lot. 

While in school, I learned some pretty far out things but it got me to test my D level and it was extremely low.  Once I got it up to high normal, some of my issues resolved. 

I think integrative medicine is smart and pro-active.  I do prefer to get my micronutrients from whole foods rather than supplement, if possible, so I don't take a handful of vitamins every day.  Just some CoQ10, D, fish oil, B-12, and magnesium along with pre- and probiotics.


----------



## lonelynorthwind (Apr 3, 2014)

Back in the early 80's I got a bug to learn about the plants growing here in the rainforest of Alaska.  I learned most sitting on a bar stool next to an old native man or woman, they still remembered what their grandmothers used.  Every time I tried a wild medicine or culinary herb it WORKED just like they said it would!  I have no idea if there's a doctor in town, I haven't needed one in more than 30 years.  You won't find so much as an aspirin in my house, but you will find a bottle of willow bark.


----------

